# Fostering blues...



## LouiseBarry (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you ever fostered a dog that you have really bonded with and didn't want to let go of but know you had to so that they could find their forever home?

My mum and I fostered for our local rescue last year and it was hard work but so rewarding. We had to stop because of the pups barking was upsetting a few neighbours.

Anyway!
We got this one pup, a beautiful Border collie mix who we called Maia.
as soon as we got her I felt an instant bond with her. I tried my hardest not to get attached but I had to work extra hard with her before she was ready for her new home. She had a little food aggression and needed some basic training!
I spent so much time with her and she was by my side all the time.

I knew she had to find a new home but so many people came to see her I started getting it into my head that I would keep her, then the perfect family came and I was so pleased for her (I even cried when she left)
But now it feel's as if someone else has got my dog. I know she isn't mine any more but it feels like it.

Anyone else had this situation?
Sorry for my ramble  Just missing her so much today, needed to let it all out.


----------



## Bully Pitbull (Feb 4, 2012)

Sad story  
but you did what you should to do despite of all you'r feelings about her 
and seriously of that happened to me i will never ever give her for any one ..
i have never been in situation like this but Certainly i know how you feel when you lose someone you love 
any way don't be sad cuz obviously you did what you shuld to do >>


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had to let go of a few that I would have liked to have kept. It's all part of the process. It's okay to cry and okay to miss them.

For me, fostering has allowed me to know and love far more dogs than I could have ever owned. I love training them and being part of their story.

When you get a really special one, it's okay to be a little more fussy and make sure the dog gets a great home. Pretty rewarding. Time is a great healer. So is another foster dog.

I hope your heart heals quickly.


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

I had one I really wanted to keep she also had food aggression and needed training. 
she was abused by her owners and mostly left outside. 
so I house trained her and trained her some commands.
She loved to cuddle and would take naps with me while i held her.
her name was Trixie and she was a Black lab mixed <3
Miss her a lot but her new owner recently gave me pictures of her and she looks so happy.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

yep I have had the fostering blues before. Cried the tears. I just keep telling myself, that when one goes it opens up the door for another one to come in. Fostered a wonderful lab. Belonged to a young couple that could no longer afford to feed the dog. Both had lost their jobs. The dog was going to be euthanized. The couple signed it over to me and I took it home. Found it a wonderfull home. They had just lost their old dog to kidney disease. This lab is spoiled rotten. Has toys galore and gets walked daily. Their grown kids are jealous because their mom and dad show this dog so much love. This allowed a shepherd to come here for awhile. He has found a wonderful home. His empty space was taken by a dog that was 9 months old and was living in a basement bathroom. The dog had mange, yeast infections, fleas, worms and an eye infection. He now looks like the picture of health and is ready for adoption. The sad truth there are more dogs waiting to take his place than their are homes waiting for them.


----------



## NV1313 (Mar 19, 2012)

We just fostered our first family (a mom and 5 pups) and I fell in love with one of the pups. I was really considering trying to convince my husband to keep him. Then he got adopted. By a very nice couple, who you know is just going to spoil him. I know your feeling though, you feel like someone has "your" dog...I feel like it wouldn't be so bad if I was able to stay in touch with the couple, know how he is doing etc (but I don't want to stalk everyone who adopts one of these dogs haha).


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Border collies are extremely sensitive and in-tune with their people. Some people describe them as having barely sub-human intelligence. The dog took a piece of your heart when she left. Keep fostering, and time will heal the hole.

Thank you for fostering! One day I will do it, too, but logistically it's too hard right now.


----------

